# Sistema de arquivos Gobolinux

## RicKen

Sou um admirador do sistema de arquivos do Gobolinux. Ainda não uso Gentoo e estou numa fazer de estudos, por isso talvez essa pergunta seja muito básica para alguns. Andei procurando uma variável no 'make.conf' que pudesse definir um diretório para o programa compilado, concentrado todos os aquivos num só local, dentro da estrutura do diretório, algo semelhante ao Gobolinux, tipo /program/nome_do_programa/versão. É possível fazer isso no Gentoo?

----------

## RicKen

É possível personalizar --prefix=/usr/nome-do-pacote/versão-do-pacote para todas as instalações de aplicativos???

----------

